# eMTB with Shimano steps motor and external battery



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm trying to find all the emtb's that use this setup. So far I know that Scott, Bikesdirect, Pivot (although it's mounted internally and $$$), and Commencal use shimano steps with external battery. What other brands are options?


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

I just discovered a german brand, Quantor. The high-end model weights an impressive 18kg.
DAMPFHAMMER 12.9 Skyline - QUANTOR

Other choices:
- https://www.canyon.com/fr-de/mtb/spectral-on/
- Vitus
- https://www.lamerecycles.com/ebikes-2


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

eFat said:


> I just discovered a german brand, Quantor. The high-end model weights an impressive 18kg.
> DAMPFHAMMER 12.9 Skyline - QUANTOR
> 
> Other choices:
> ...


Thanks eFat. Unfortunately I'm in the USA and many of those bikes aren't available. I appreciate your help.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

focus bikes


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking more, I see Diamondback has the Ranger, which looks close to the bikesdirect offering.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Orange Bikes Has US model also.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Commencal has several versions of the Meta Power with Shimano drive and an external battery.

http://commencal.com You'll have to select US to see their US offerings.


----------

